# Photography 411



## photo411 (Apr 14, 2011)

So, I posted here quite some time ago when I first started my website.  I've since re-done the whole thing.  I'd love feedback!  I kind of had to step away from it due to my military obligations but should be able to get back in to it.  For now, it's a fun hobby and a cool place to display what I do for fun.  Please tell me what you think =) Thanks in advance!

Photography 411


----------



## aliaks (Apr 19, 2011)

Chris, 
I like your photography directory. Keep going  
Could you add my info? Email sent. 
Thanks!

By the way, USA - Georgia photographers page displays "404 page not found" error


----------



## photo411 (Apr 22, 2011)

aliaks said:


> Chris,
> I like your photography directory. Keep going
> Could you add my info? Email sent.
> Thanks!
> ...


 
Thanks for letting me know about the error.  It should be fixed now.  I added you to the directory.  I shot you an email with some questions and have not yet heard back from you.  Thanks again for checking it out =)


----------

